# good/bad areas between marbella and malaga



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, i know i have touched on briefly in a previous thread and thanks to those that chipped in, especially lynn and steve for telling me like it is about a couple of places.
my office is based in marbella, but i will be out meeting clients so access to marbella would be good, but not essential as i may have to cover a large chunk of andalucia (depending where existing clients are based).
i know the mijas/calahonda area a nit from pre vious holidays and would prefer not to be too far from the malaga (certainly not east of there). have been told about elviria being nice and to stay clear of riviera del sol and la cala( i presume that is la cala de mijas)
any input is appreciated. the more i have to consider then i would hope the more chance i have of renting ina area that i would like and is nice.
i do need to be around us brits as my spanish is not great so would love a community that i could easily settle into.
would like to keep rent below 650e per month and need 2 beds so i know this will rule out some areas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When we moved to Spain, we, like you needed (thought we needed) to be fairly close to Marbella - it was very expensive and we also needed to be near Málaga airport!! After narrowing it down, we chose Alhaurin de la Torre - a lovely town, modern, clean and quite affluent a few British around, but not overrun!! I'd recommend it - altho, its a good 45 - 60 mins drive to Marbella!!! So you need to decide which you want to be nearer to!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Let's be realistic. This is one of the best areas in Europe. There are no slums here and with certain reservations for a few barrios in most of the towns you'll be fine.
> 
> Málaga City : more difficult as there are one or two areas I'd not choose but they are really only blocks of a few streets and they would be Spanish speaking so I'm not sure you'd even consider the general areas.
> 
> Now what I think you have done is got yourself into a bit of a tizzy and are giving yourself far too much choice. There are LITERALLY thousands of properties in your area below 650 with two beds. Narrow it down and get a must have, should have, nice to have list or simply say I WILL go to, say, Calahonda and start looking there. Otherwise, Matt, you won't see the wood for the trees.


i agree. i have so many things to sort with regards to the move and when i had spoken to my boss in out there in spain, all i wanted to know was where should i base myself and i didnt get a clear answer. near marblla is handy for office and when start up, but who knows when established as cover a wide area as i may need to travel to see someone at 4pm.
i'll speak to him again tomorrow and try and get a direct answer as no ponit basing myself in area where we already have consultants living, so this is why i have been trying to get ideas of good and bad places as i'll mention the good ones to him and see if they are already covered. if not i will focus on those areas.
the issue is that i have accomodation sorted for the 1st week, so when out there i will have limited time to view properties and sort the tenancy agreement as dont want to have to spend a huge amount on hotels while sorting somewhere.
sorry if repeating myself in this forum and if seem to be going round in circles, but a long term lease in the wrong place will be a very costly mistake.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

jojo said:


> When we moved to Spain, we, like you needed (thought we needed) to be fairly close to Marbella - it was very expensive and we also needed to be near Málaga airport!! After narrowing it down, we chose Alhaurin de la Torre - a lovely town, modern, clean and quite affluent a few British around, but not overrun!! I'd recommend it - altho, its a good 45 - 60 mins drive to Marbella!!! So you need to decide which you want to be nearer to!!
> 
> Jo xxx


to start with i'm just looking for a flat in a good nice location. once established (and improved level of spanish) and can move my g/f out with me then i would think we will probably move up into the hills for a cheaper area and look to get a villa.
for the moment its about the next 3-6 months and if paying more to be in a more known area (more british to help settle in quickly) is what i have to deal with then its something i am prepared for.
i've told the agent im dealing with i want no more than a 6 month lease and even a get out clause incase want or have to move


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just chill Matt. Most contracts are "bog standard" and some dont require you to pay the full term if you break them, you may lose your deposit, but thats not unusual anyway! Find somewhere in Mijas - its a nice area, you say you know it, its expat friendly and close to the main motorway! From there you can slow down and have a leisurely look round, by then you'll know more of what you want! Heck, you could come and stay at ours for a few days, just to carry you til you're sorted??! (we're in Benalmadena)

Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

jojo said:


> Just chill Matt. Most contracts are "bog standard" and some dont require you to pay the full term if you break them, you may lose your deposit, but thats not unusual anyway! Find somewhere in Mijas - its a nice area, you say you know it, its expat friendly and close to the main motorway! From there you can slow down and have a leisurely look round, by then you'll know more of what you want! Heck, you could come and stay at ours for a few days, just to carry you til you're sorted??! (we're in Benalmadena)
> 
> Jo xxx


thats v kind, but i'm sure things will work out. just like to be prepared and organised. ive got a lot of help and info here so far that i can use.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> thats v kind, but i'm sure things will work out. just like to be prepared and organised. ive got a lot of help and info here so far that i can use.



Of course things will work out! Seriously tho Matt, if you need any help in this area, there are a few of us who live around where who will be only too willing to help you!! So stay in touch on here and maybe if you have a crisis or even just want to meet up with us for a coffee and a moan you can!


Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

jojo said:


> Of course things will work out! Seriously tho Matt, if you need any help in this area, there are a few of us who live around where who will be only too willing to help you!! So stay in touch on here and maybe if you have a crisis or even just want to meet up with us for a coffee and a moan you can!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jo. i promise no more insane rants! i'm just gonna get out there and see what i find. 
i've been concerned i wouldn't have time to sort out where i'm going to live as due to start work as soon as get there, but as i've had very little assistance from my company i'll simply start when i can and if need time off to be out looking at places and areas, then thats how it's going to have to be.
i owe quite a few people a drink or 2 from all the help i've had so far so i look forward to getting a chance to meet up with whoever is local to me to put faces to the words i've been reading.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

mattferrier said:


> my office is based in marbella


Where exactly?

I think I saw you say its a financial company, is it a company that begins with a D and ends in an E?

Area wise, depends what you are used to.. where did you live in the UK? If you are happy to have to drive anywhere to get some milk or go for a beer then avoid the urbanisations. If you lived in a big bustling town/city then stick to the more town like areas such as San Pedro, Marbella Town or Fuengirola. 

When I first moved here I lived in Riviera and Calahonda.. I wouldn´t recommend them as somewhere to live unless you relish the loud, pink, football shirted Brit abroad atmosphere


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Where exactly?
> 
> I think I saw you say its a financial company, is it a company that begins with a D and ends in an E?
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------

